# Forum > News > OC News >  Guy4Game Video Advertisement Contest $3000 in Prizes

## Matt

*Guy4Game.com has sponsored the newest MMOwned Contest!

*Participants will make a video advertisement for the World of Warcraft Power Leveling and Gold Retailer, Guy4Game.

The contest will run for 3 months from today.. That is 90 days..
which means the contest will end on *October 8th 2006 12AM EST*
Yes.. we realize that this is A LOT of time to come up with and produce a WoW movie. But _$3,000.00_ in gold and powerleveling services is a lot of money to be given out!

Yes. *The Grand Prize Winner of the contest will receive $2,000.00* in gold and powerleveling services from Guy4Game.
*Second Place Winner will receive $500* in gold and powerleveling services from Guy4Game.
*Third Place* * Winner will receive $400* in gold and powerleveling services from Guy4Game.
*The final $100* in gold and powerleveling services will be reserved for notable mentions that did not receive any place in the Top 3.

The winners will be Announced October 9th.
Winners will be voted by MMOwned site members and Guy4Game Staff. (we are working on a deal with warcraftmovies.com to help get more votes and have submissions uploaded to their site)

*Guidelines:*The video must be World of Warcraft themed.Submissions cannot contain racism/foul language/nudity.Videos can be submitted early for user comments and suggestions, but the final cut must be noted as final cut and the deadline for its submission as "final cut" is October 7th 11:59PM.Submissions cannot exceed 120 seconds.Submissions cannot be slideshows (video should contain some ingame footage).Submissions may use real people, but you must have their permission to use their image on the internet in the advertisement.All videos submitted must be in either .wmv .mpeg .avi or .swf format.Video Resolution must be equal to or smaller than 550x550px.All videos must be in ENGLISH or ORCISH  :Wink: .All ads must contain the Guy4Game.com sponsor logo and url for *AT LEAST 5 seconds*. (keywords are Italicized or Bolded) these are the products you are advertising in your video.Example Splash Screen: *Guy4Game.com* Provides _World of Warcraft_ *Power Leveling Services* and *Gold* Distribution.The ad must be related to World of Warcraft power leveling and wow gold.. In other words.. the ad can't be about joining the army. You can however be creative.You cannot use other companies trademarks in your ad (no MasterCard: Priceless ads).When posting the link to your uploaded video, please note whether your video is a "draft" and you would like comments/suggestions or if the upload is your "final cut"By submitting your video, you agree that Guy4Game.com and MMOwned.com can use it on their websites or other websites however they deem nescessary.

Where to upload your video?
Your own hosting provider (Will take up a lot of bandwidth, so use one of the free mirrors below..) OR
http://www.megaupload.com max upload: 250MB
http://rapidshare.de max upload: 100MB

*Best of luck to all of the participants!

*

----------


## Relz

hmmm....for 2,000 in gold or power leveling.....wow. i suck at making movies but i wouldnt mind reading a guide or two and taking a couple tips for that kind of stuff =P

----------


## Krazzee

Time to get it on! I think i got an idea....

----------


## Matt

You have 3 months to learn relz, as long as you have the creative backbone for it, than creating a cool video is definitely within reach.

----------


## LightWave

yay time to pull out somw friends from my lil internet movie grp and some friends from film school heheheheheh well wish everyone luck

----------


## Tenche

what a waste of time
i actually read this because i thought i could really win 2000 bucs 

sucks i dont play world of warcraft enough to try

----------


## Ced

So i have to make a video of myself saying something? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Relz

hmmm good thing i have a freind who was on the studio team at his highschool

----------


## live4evil

Aghh i wish i was better at making movies i have a great idea.

----------


## Matt

You have 3 months to learn  :Big Grin:  It's 2000$ how can you say no/?

----------


## tahoebyker

> studio team


?!?!?!
Man, I'll I get to do is run a closed circuit tv show. Don't think its that great. It sucks

----------


## drcar

I am a great filmer and imaginitive film editor. Anyone interested in making a video with me?

----------


## Gog123456

how many people will be entering?

----------


## Amedis

There is no limit on who can enter.

----------


## LightWave

drcar it would be cool to make a video with u but i would make one with u but only if my freidns cant help me or anything

----------


## Rimk

I might look into this. ^^

----------


## drcar

Sounds good but if you decide to work with your friends your welcome to use me for anything(part of the prize included :P) I'd go with a equal split of the prize if I can work with anyone here.

----------


## LightWave

most of my friedn that do videos dont play wow they just make the videos with other peoples toons/ aco****s ( with the persons permesion that is) but ya im going to see if some of my freidns wanna do it or not

----------


## Cypher

OK, a new rule is being added. Only Super Moderators and Administrators may enter.... *Shifts eyes*

OK, maybe not.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Doctor

I'm interested in making a video with anyone, send me a PM.

----------


## Amedis

Im honistly thinking about learning to make movies because of this contest haha.

----------


## Gog123456

whats there to learn?

----------


## Amedis

> whats there to learn?


Oh god. Your speaking privileges have been revoked.

----------


## Örpheus

Does anynody know if its possible to convert an MSWMM file to one of the required formats listed? Or does anybody know a program besides Windows Movie Maker to edit?

----------


## drcar

If you PM/MSN/AIM/E-mail me with good tips of stuff to put in you will get a fraction of any of the prize if I win anything.

----------


## italyone

So how much is $2,000 in gold from them?? I can't get on their site due to restrictions!! =(
I got a good one, gonna start filming this weekend.

----------


## Örpheus

Well, I'm not so great, but I'd be glad to help out in anyones movies...long as I get some of the prize if we win. And because I'm applying for Drama School anyway.  :Big Grin:  Send a PM.

----------


## Matt

> So how much is $2,000 in gold from them?? I can't get on their site due to restrictions!! =(
> I got a good one, gonna start filming this weekend.


depends on server and faction.. its like A LOT of gold.. personally i'd have them level every kinda toon onto my account to 60  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WalmartsFinest

Drcar, it would be really cool to make a video with you, PM me and we can talk about it more

----------


## Cush

$2000 in gold = roughly 25000 gold.

I wouldnt like getting powerlevelled because it would be hard to understand good things to do skills wise and other stuff as you started at level 60 (Like the test servers)
I would probably just get it all in gold and build a level 1 of each char with 300/300 of each skill then have a bunch of 60s :P

I ask again....Anyone know any good video editing programs/tutorials for Windows XP?
Im not really sure how to make them (Like add in custom audio files, add in pictures ETC) but i would like to learn  :Smile:  any help would be appreciated

----------


## Matt

I highly recommend

Sony Vegas: http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/Pro...ct.asp?PID=965

and

Adobe Premiere: http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/

you can try out their trial versions.

----------


## LightWave

or if u want them i can hook u up with licensed keys for free from my work  :Wink:

----------


## Matt

from your work.. okay.. i guess thats legal than

----------


## Amedis

From your 'Work' Eh? ^^

----------


## Cypher

No Matt, that still isn't legal. But hey, who cares.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I've got full verisons of the entire Sony and Adobe Suites.  :Big Grin:

----------


## italyone

> depends on server and faction.. its like A LOT of gold.. personally I'd have them level every kinda toon onto my account to 60


Thanks Matt, but I don't trust those PL services. I've heard too many stories about things happening to ppls accounts. And getting banned for botting when they never did it was just the service that got that done for them. If I'm gonna get banned for botting, I would rather it be my fault. This way I would have nobody to blame but my own.




> $2000 in gold = roughly 25000 gold. I wouldn't like getting powerlevelled because it would be hard to understand good things to do skills wise and other stuff as you started at level 60 (Like the test servers) I would probably just get it all in gold and build a level 1 of each char with 300/300 of each skill then have a bunch of 60s :P


Thanks Cush, I would rather have the gold too. Not because I would have a hard time with determining which skills but because of the reason that I was telling Matt above. I have leveled every class to 60 or pretty close. I don't know I know a lot of ppl use PL services but I'm doubtful!! That's just me, LOL. I guess I'm just paranoid, took me a long time to try Glider. LOL, I made a friend get it first and waited until he leveled his toon from 1-60 running it almost 24hrs!!

----------


## Matt

guy4game is one of the more trustworthy sites actually..

----------


## LightWave

i alway recomen guy4game

----------


## italyone

If you guys recommend them then maybe I'll give them a try if I ever need PLing services.

BTW has anyone else started recording their video?

----------


## blomstervand

I am playing EU, if anyone wanna make a video with me then PM me.

----------


## cirko

I will try, Its it okay to make, a movie about exploits, like under SW and with some funny scams  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matt

as long as it follows guidelines.

----------


## Tenche

Ok I got Adobe Premier pro and I will be recording tonight once i reinstall World of Warcraft..

Hopfully I will have time to do some work

----------


## Krazzee

I need someone who can do a voiceover as a narrator for my video, any takers? i'll split the prize if we win with the person who can do a voiceover for my video. add me at [email protected] on your MSN messenger or post here if you are itnerested.

----------


## Shingles

I have worked on my Draft for the advertisment.
Uploading to Rapidshare, will share link soon. Its only 30MB so we're safe. hehe!

It took me 4 hours to do, its not much at all, I screwed around ALOT  :Smile: 

- Shingles.

57% done. You will soon be able to see the first preview! Gosh!

-

http://rapidshare.de/files/27761965/G4GAd5.wmv.html

-

For your enjoyment.

I would like comments, suggestions, critisizm, idea's and tips.
Also ratings would be nice too, thanks!

- Shingles.

----------


## king11

damnn i need to do this

----------


## Shingles

No comments or anything? Thanks alot guys!

----------


## afiwarlord

downloadin now shingles

EDIT: LOL! Thats exactly what my video was going to be! ****IN' NICE! Instead of "One week later, then he has nice gear" I'd do this..

The gnomes walkin through a nub instance, VC, SFK somethin with pretty nooby gear... then the screen like dissolves and comes back and he's walkin in Molten Core With awesome gear. I like it. You may also wanna dub voices in instead of using text.. just a thought..

9/10 if this is a work in progress, bravo..

EDIT EDIT: oh, and when shes talking to the warlock she says www.GAME4guy.com

----------


## Matt

very nice stuff there shingles

----------


## miigu

Here is my video http://www.megaupload.com/fi/?d=E3AYBDD6

It's packed with XviD codec, so the size is very small with good quality  :Smile:  

I thought this is the final video, but if you have something to say of it, I'll look if I can fix it If  :Big Grin:  I win, I will promise to give some gold also to my guild =D

----------


## Relz

if your giving gold to your guild, quickly switch to shadow moon and on horde, join the mmowned guild. (dont worry only me and matt actually play=P)

----------


## blomstervand

if anyone wanna make a movie with me just /w me. i really dont need more then 500$ if we get 1. place and nothing on the others, so tell me if you wanna make a movie with me, i'm not the most experienced movie maker, but i know a few things.

----------


## stateurdeath

NOOOOOO i have the BEST wow movie ever!!! except that me and my friends made it and my friend took the only copy to LV with him!!!! i wont see him till october 21!!!! WHY CRUEL WORLD!!!

----------


## Eldretch

Got an idea for a script... need to do something with it though.
This'll all be done in black and white, by the way.
Anyhoo, a kid sits down with his dad at... let's see, the dinner table maybe?

Kid: "Gee dad, world of warcraft hasn't been going so great lately."
Dad: "But why, son? I thought you were having a grand old time in your 47th consecutive Scarlet Monestary run to get [The Ravager]."
Kid: "That's just it, pa... I'm tired of doing all these low, noobie instance runs. All day I see people spamming the LFG channel for things like Scholo, Strat, LBRS and UBRS... even the occasional ZG! I want to go there pa... but I lack the time to do it with all this homework..."
*Ma walks in with a big heapin' plate of mashed taters.*
Ma: "Guy4Game.com is your ultimate place to get the levels and gold you deserve! They recently gave over 2000g away in a contest, they must have an OVERSTOCK to be *giving* gold away!"
Pa: "Their prices sure are cheap. Amazingly cheap!"
Ma: "I suppose we COULD get you a few... groups of 5 worth of levels!"
Kid: "Gee, thanks Ma. And with all the money I'll save, I can buy food! ... well, maybe I won't have that much money."
Pa: "HA HA HA, son, go to your room."

Well.

Close.

Dunno 'bout that 2 minute mark.

Maybe.

Nevermind.

I mean, the contest is 2kg.

*But have you seen their prices?*

Okay, average price/gold is 7 cents/1g

Their prices are 17 cents/1g

7 cents/.4g

Ouch

----------


## Ced

Brogame is 5 cent per gold.. brogame.com i bought there 300g once  :Smile:

----------


## miigu

> Brogame is 5 cent per gold.. brogame.com i bought there 300g once


15 euros?  :Smile:

----------


## Shingles

Quick Question;

Are we able to submit more than one entry to this contest?

----------


## KuRIoS

no u are not, one final entry is max

----------


## Kru2

I need to try this out.

----------


## Ced

Ok here is my movie =D 

http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=BROWV7TV

12mb..

----------


## Wiseguy42

Shingles file has been deleted from that site, pity i wanted to watch it.

----------


## destroyall

sounds cool cant wait for it

----------


## afiwarlord

well... who won? lawl

----------


## Matt

okay.. since lots of links got "lost" or deleted from their respective sites i'm giving everyone who submitted a video a chance to resend it to me. i'm creating a new thread about it. you will only be able to post your link there.. no other posts or comments allowed.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/site-n...s-contest.html

post it there.

----------


## miigu

EDIT: message deleted (sorry, wrong thread)

----------

